# Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380



## duc-jan (5. März 2012)

Hi leute, ich suche ein leichtes angelboot in ca. 350 - 400 cm länge. bin dabei auf das fishhunter 380 gestoßen. hat jemand erfahrungen damit, hier speziell die stäbilität? ist ja sehr leicht (59 kg).

gruß, duc-jan


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

Was willst Du mit dem Boot genau anstellen?

Meinst Du das Boot hier?


----------



## duc-jan (5. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

ja, genau das. will halt damit mobil sein und es auch mal allein slippen. deshalb soll es leicht sein.


----------



## Spackus (5. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

Also meine 23,6 Fuß lange SeaFox slippe ich auch alleine, wenn's sein muss...


----------



## duc-jan (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

das ist schön für dich, bringt mich aber mit meiner frage nicht weiter#q


----------



## thebigangler (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

Gute Abend 

Frage warum gibt es so viele selbst mörder in diesem Forum ;+ sorry aber mit so ein Bade boot auf ein see zufahren #q


Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Bootsrookie (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an! Ist schon irre mit welchen Gefährten sich hier viele aufs Wasser trauen. Ich hoffe nur das alle fleißig beim DGzRS spenden


----------



## duc-jan (7. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

wie kommt ihr darauf, dass das boot nichts taugt? kennt ihr  es? sieht von der  form her  aus wie der  ddr  Anka und die sind doch gut


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen Boot Fishhunter 380*

Für geschützte Gewässer sollte dieses Boot reichen, so steht es ja auch in der Beschreibung!
Auch wenn da steht bis drei Personen, damit werden höchstens kindergroße Menschen gemeint sein, bei zwei Erwachsenen wird es schon eng werden.
Wenn du von größeren Flüssen, großen Seen und dem Meer sowieso fern bleibst!
Mit einer Anka hat das Ding allerdings wenig zu tun!
Ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches für meinen Baggersee und war davon begeistert, leicht, schnell und eben Autodachtransportabel!
Mich stört das dort nirgends etwas über das Material steht, aus dem dass Böötchen ist, es sieht so aus wie ein ABS Kunststoff.
Dies ist von Nachteil wenn du mal Reparieren willst, oder z.B Rutenhalter anbringen magst. Dies alles geht besser mit Gfk Booten, welche du in der Größe übrigends auch in dieser Preisklasse bekommst, die sind zwar zumeist in Polen gefertigt, aber schwimmen tun die auch!
Guck mal hier z.B. kostet nur die Hälfte und die Ruder sind schon dabei!
Einfach mal ein bischen googeln:http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=76256763#!prettyPhoto

Jürgen


----------

